# living and working part time.in spain



## brianchd (Mar 14, 2013)

Hello...I am an american who is getting ready to retire here in the states....i want.to live in spain during the summer and live in states during the winter. I will have my retirement and health insurance..i wouldnt mind working part time just for fun "discos or restraunt....is it possible to be able to work part time ad live part time in spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brianchd said:


> Hello...I am an american who is getting ready to retire here in the states....i want.to live in spain during the summer and live in states during the winter. I will have my retirement and health insurance..i wouldnt mind working part time just for fun "discos or restraunt....is it possible to be able to work part time ad live part time in spain?


:welcome:

you can certainly come to visit Spain for the summer months - you can stay up to 90 days out of every 180 under the Schengen scheme - but without a specific resident/work visa you wouldn't be able to stay longer or work at all


check our _*FAQs & useful info *_thread above- there's a section about visas for non-EU citizens with links to some discussions & consular info


----------



## brianchd (Mar 14, 2013)

I have heard it is nearly impossible to get work visa unless sponsored by big company...is it possible to retire and live only part of year....what are steps to become legal citizen?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brianchd said:


> I have heard it is nearly impossible to get work visa unless sponsored by big company...is it possible to retire and live only part of year....what are steps to become legal citizen?


yes, it is pretty much impossible to get a work visa - there are various other visas though, including a 'retirement' visa


I know a Canadian woman who 'gets around ' the visa issue, quite legitimately, by coming for 90 days at a time - twice a year - leaving for at least 90 days in between each visit

this isn't going to sound very helpful, but you need to get in touch with your nearest Spanish consulate - different consulates seem to give different info - especially about the financial requirements, & your local consulate would be the one to issue you with the visa, should you qualify

it would be great if you let us know how you get on though 


as for becoming a legal citizen - we've lived here full time for coming up to 10 years now - once that 10 years is up we can apply.....

this might help you decide if there's a different route for you http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...2725-faqs-lots-useful-info-3.html#post1080026


----------



## brianchd (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you very much for info...yes i will you updated


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

_"i wouldnt mind working part time just for fun "discos or restaurant"_

I doubt very much that will happen with the mass unemployment in Spain; best to make your plans based on your fixed income. BBC News - Spain unemployment rate hit a record: youth rate at 55%


----------

